# HOHE TELEFONRECHNUNG !!!



## Anonymous (12 August 2002)

Hi,
habe im letzten Monat eine Telefonrechnung von 1500€ bekommen. Viel zu hoch..wahrscheinlich hat sich meine Schwester über einen Dialer eingeloggt.

ich kann das doch anfechten..???
was kann ich da am besten machen.?!?
wie sollte der Beschwerdebrief aussehen, den ich der Telekom schicke??

danke schon mal vorab


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2002)

...erstmal bei der Telekom besagten Betrag (sollte aus den Verbindungsnachweisen hervorgehen) von der Rechnung stornieren lassen.
Das geht telefonisch als Gebührenbeschwerde (Rufnummer steht auf der Rechnung).
Wenn 0190er Rufnummer auf der Rechnung ersichtlich, kann man diese unter 0800330 1900(DTAG,kostenfrei) eventuell rauskriegen. Ansonsten mal unter http://www.dialerhilfe.de/dialer/schaden.php
nachlesen, da steht alles nochmal...


----------



## Skylainer (12 August 2002)

Hi
JimyRai

Einen Beispielbrief findest du da http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=636 der vorletzte Eintrag

mfg
Sky


----------

